# Shared from my bookshelf



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2007)

*Handbook of Chemistry & Physics* 
CRC Press.

Used editions work fine for the hobbyist user. Amazon.com has amazing prices for used editions.

a man named Sue


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2007)

*Gold Refining* by George Gajda


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2007)

*Chemistry of Gold Extraction* --John Marsden & Iain House


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2007)

*Recovery and Refining of Precious Metals* by C. W. Ammen


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2007)

*Simplified Methods of Refining Scrap Gold and Silver* by C. W Ammen _currently out of print_. 

Use Amazon or half.com to get on a waiting list.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2007)

*Principles of Metal Refining* (Oxford Science Publications) 
by T. Abel Engh, Christian J. Simensen, and Olle Wijk


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*The Extraction and Refining of Metals* by Colin Bodsworth

CRC Press (Series N --Materials Science and Technology)


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*King Croesus' Gold: Excavations at Sardis* and the *History of Gold Refining* by Andrew Ramage and Paul Craddock


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

_De Re Metallica_. Agricola, G.,
(tr. by Herbert Clark Hoover and Lou Henry Hoover) New York: Dover Publications, Inc., 1950. (reprint of the 1912 edition.)[/u]


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*The Complete Guide To Gold and Silver Scrap*, Chris Owen, 1989

_Introduction:_

When this was written, the approximate market prices were as follows:
*Gold*--$400 per troy ounce; *Silver*--$6 per troy ounce; *Platinum*--$500 and *Palladium*--$120.

_Chapter Titles:_
1 -- 62 Types of Scrap Containing Precious Metals
2 -- Testing Gold and Silver Alloys
3 -- Buying Gold using the Density Method
4 -- Fire Assaying of Scrap Materials
5 -- Evaluating Computer Scrap
6 -- Buying and Selling Silver Scrap
7 -- Basic Gold Refining
8 -- Basic Silver Refining
Appendix


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*An Introduction to Precious Metals* by Mark Grimwade, 1985[/u]


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*Gold: Recovery, Properties and Applications* 
edited by E.M.Wise, 1964


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*Small Scale Refining of Jeweler’s Wastes*
by R.Loewen, 1995, Met-Chem Research Inc, USA


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

_Edelmetalle Taschenbuch_ (*Precious Metal Pocketbook*)
Degussa AG, Huthig GmbH, Germany, 1995
*Degussa* is now known as *Umicore*

Need to read German to use this one.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*Gold Alloys*
George E. Gee, The Technical Press Ltd, U.K., 1929


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*Working in Precious Metals*, 
E.A.Smith, N.A.G. Press Ltd, U.K., 1933, Reprinted 1978


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*Silver: Economics, Metallurgy & Use*
A. Buttes & C.D.Cox, Van Norstrand, 1967


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*Cheap Thrills in the Tool Shop*
Charles Lewton-Brain, Brain Press


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*The Metallurgy of Gold*
M.Eissler,, 1896. Crosby, Lockwood & Son, U.K.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

*The Assaying & Refining – a Guide for the Gold Jewellery Producer*
Peter Raw, World Gold Council,1997. 
Updated edition 2001. 
English only

Learn what the Gold fabricators know.


These are just some in my personal library collected over the years, many personally annotated by me, and the older ones, annotated by others before me.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank You Sue,

It's good to see what sources there are for receiving a better grasp on the Art of working with Precious Metals. 

I have question about one of your final entries. 

The Metallurgy of Gold M. Eissler. -- I have heard of a book with the same title only T. K. Rose is the author . Did Eissler and Rose work together? Is this the same book? 

In My Library.

The Sampling and Assay of Precious Metals E. A. Smith 
American College Dictionary (ayup I need help sometimes)
Fire Assay Principles Course-Jim Humble-Action Mining
Bureau Of Mines -- RI 9384
Bureau of Mines -- RI 9543
Conversation on Mines between a Father a Son William Hopton 1883
Refining Precious Metals Waste C M hoke

And A whole host of others.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Apr 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention another good resource of experience and knowledge.

Dental Metallurgy -- E P Brady -- 1917

Steve K


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is a list of the precious metal books in my library, I may have missed some since, I have thousands of books on cars, and art as well.

-The Platinum Metals And Their Alloys;The International Nickle Co.
-Testing Precious Metals- Identifying-Buying-Selling; CM Hoke
-Refining Precious Metal Wastes; CM Hoke
-Platinum pamplet reprint from Stanadrd Methods Of Chemical Analysis;
RE Hickman
-Ammen On Platinum; CW Ammen
-Recovery And Refining Of Precious Metals; CW Ammen
-Gold Refing; George Gajda
-Rare Metals Handbook; Hampfel
-The Chemistry Of The Rarer Platinum Metals(Os,Ru,Ir and Rh) WP Griffith
-Pactical Dental Metallurgy; Hogden
-Precious Metals Science And Technology; IPMI
-A History Of Platinum And Its Allied Metals;McDonald & Hunt
-Professional Goldsmithing; Alan Revere
-Noble Metals; Time Life
-Silver Economics,Metallurgy, And Its Uses; Butts-Coxe
-Gold Recovery,Properties,And Its Applications; Wise
-Everything You Always Wanted To Know About Gold And Other
Precious Metals; Russel Burkett
-Precious Metals Trade Guide;James W Bushnell
-The Precious Metals Of Medicine; Scribners
-Megan Rose's Pamphlets on Platinum & Catalytic Converters
-Materials Aspects In Automotive Catalytic Converters; Hans Bode
-Precious Metals; RO McGache & AG Bradley
-Colorimetric Metal Analysis;Sandell
-Working In Precious Metals; Ernest A Smith
-Electrolytic Seperation, Recovery And Refining Of Metals; Gore
-Electroplating And Electrorefining; Watt Phillip
-Metallurgical Thermochemistry; O Kubaschewski & E LL Evans
-Principles Of Electroplating & Electroforming; Blum & Hogaboom
-Fundamental Aspects Of Electrometallurgy;
-A Dictionary Of Metals & Their Alloys; FJ Camm
-Data Concerning Platinum; Baker & Co.
-Technical And Industrial Platinum; J Bishop & Co. Platinum Works
-Bibliography Of The Metals Of The Platinum Group 1748-1917
-An Outline Of Metallurgical Practice;Haywoard
-The Pirotechnia
-How To Smelt Your Gold And Silver;Hank Chapman Jr.
-CLS Manual(Non Cyanide Leaching); Action Mining

One I plan on getting is- Metallurgy Of Gold; Rose


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 18, 2007)

I've just started with the gold books, but here is my current references list:

-Refining Prescious Metal and Wastes by CM Hoke
-Testing, Assaying, and Identification of Au, Ag, and Pt by Ed Fusch
-CRC Handbook of Chemistry and Physics 1974-1975 55th Edition
-Chemistry and Our Changing World by Alan & Sharon Sherman 

I also have slew of electronics fabrication and computer hardware guides.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 18, 2007)

A very impressive list, jimdoc. I only have 6 or 8 of those plus a few not on your list. Many of my books have been stolen, lost, or loaned out and not returned. I'm going to start a new thread for my books.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 18, 2007)

Sue,

I just noticed that one of the books on your list is the book that I wrote, "The Complete Guide to Gold and Silver Scrap". I hope you weren't disappointed in it. It needs some revision plus I plan on several additions - one of my many projects. Also, I know a lot more than I did 18 years ago. I basically wrote it for scrap metal dealers.

Chris Owen


----------



## sandhog (Apr 18, 2007)

Chris,

Is that book still in print? I tried amazon but didn't find anything in stock.

-Bill


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 18, 2007)

No. It never was in print. I had many copies made and bound in the early '90's. They were all sold by a man who was selling probably 100 different books to scrap dealers. He died and I didn't print any more. I had lots of other things going on and it got left behind. I think Sue bought his copy when I was active on recyclebiz.com. Maybe, he bought it in the early '90's. There were 2 or 3 people on recyclebiz that asked for one and I made a few copies. Right now, I have two copies, one bound and one loose one for scanning. The book is 100 pages.

I will sell it again but I first want to update it, revise some parts, and add 3 or 4 new sections. Film scrap is one example. When I wrote the original, the only experience I had was the little 1000#/day tumbler that I was running at the time. Since then, I spent 4 years working for one of the nation's largest film refiners. My knowledge of film has increased 100 fold. Scanning and OCR'ing, for editing, is what has me bogged down now. The original was written on a funky Brother electronic typewriter with strange type that doesn't OCR worth a darn. I may have to retype it, as a one finger typist.

When it's ready, I'll announce it on this forum. It's just a matter of finding 100 free hours. I'll concentrate on it.


----------



## sandhog (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent, I can't wait. Till then I'll keep searching the web for it.

-Bill


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your interest.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 18, 2007)

Chris, 

If you have a supporting speech to text engine (Microsoft Windows XP with MS Office 2003) you can just dictate the book to your computer. After a short configuration routine your pc can type the document as you read it. Dragon Naturally Speaking is another product that lets you dictate to your pc.

PM me if you need help.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 19, 2007)

I have office 2003 but only W2K. I have an old PIII computer. I had XP for awhile but had too many problems. About 7 years ago, I played around with a popular IBM (I think) speech recognition program and found the training period to be very long and taxing. Are the new programs (Dragon) better and easier to train?


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, the newer engines are much better. The trick is to speak as you normally would. People tend to talk like robots to the computer and this confuses the software. The recognition phonetics work off of the continuity (even flow) of the speech. The military developed this technology many years ago and it has greatly improved over the years. Dragon has an excellent product. Be sure to check the minimum system requirements before purchasing.

Scrap your PIII and upgrade to a new P4 with 1Gb+ of RAM, you'll be glad you did.  


Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish. I notice the requirements for Dragon8, the version before the newest one, fit within my computer. How is version 8? BTW, thanks. It's a great idea.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 19, 2007)

Dragon 8 is good enough. Does your rig meet the minimum requirements or the recommended?

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 19, 2007)

RAM is 256 min and 512 recommended. I have 384. Everything else seems OK.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 19, 2007)

Chris,

RAM is cheap, you should bump yours up to the recommended or better. If you are not running DDR or DDR2 RAM and your mobo supports it, I would swap your current memory with the double data rate stuff when you upgrade. If you PM me your mobo model number I'll let you know if it supports the sporty DDR stuff. It's cheaper now-a-days than the older PC1xx type of RAM anyway. If it was me I would max out the motherboards potential with respect to RAM and RAM speed. Adding RAM is one of the easiest ways to boost your pc's performance. Trust me you'll thank me for this tip when you see how much better your pc runs in all respects.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 23, 2007)

I am brand new in the world of refining. What should be the *first* book a novice should have?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 23, 2007)

afella,

You can 't miss by getting your hands on a copy of C.M. Hokes, Refining Precious Metals Wastes. Harold turned me on to it and it's great. It was written a long time ago but the information in it is timeless. 

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 23, 2007)

Lazersteve,
Where can I get this book at minimal cost(cheap)?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 23, 2007)

I bought mine from Amazon for $74+ shipping I think. I've been rolling the idea around inside of my head a few days now to host another contest and have a copy of Hokes book as the prize... Maybe I should get to work on that one, what do you think?

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 23, 2007)

I received a real smart assed response from one of the readers to my promotion of Hoke's book (not from Steve), but the reality of the situation is the book is written with excellent instructions on how to process precious metals, what acids to use, how to test metals, and pretty much anything a layman might need to know in order to refine. The beauty of this book is that it is a "how to" book, unlike many others, and one need not have an understanding of chemistry in order to be successful. Fact is, it was written for people that are not chemically literate. 

I have nothing more than a high school education, and took no chemistry classes in school. I not only learned to refine from Hoke's book, I ended up with a thriving refining business, which I sold when I retired. 

I recommend the book over any other single book published. Even if you have to pay well over $100, it's a bargain. It is unlikely you'll find any more useful information, regardless of the source. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Jun 23, 2007)

Steve, this is an excellent idea 
By the way, ebay deleted my advertising auction, saying that I have not the right to say: «We're currently doing contests with gold prices !» arg..


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 24, 2007)

Noxx,

Reword the ad to read " we periodically have contests for free gold recovery items including gold bullion, gold scrap, and refining literature"

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jun 24, 2007)

Relisted !

Thanks Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 24, 2007)

I wonder which forum member turned you in for not having an active contest? 

Anyone wanna fess up to the deed?

It matters not now that you crossed your T's and dotted your I's thanks to who ever complained to ebay.

I wonder if ebay sent a spy into the forum?! :lol: :wink: :wink: 

If I didn't know any better I'd say someone is *trying* to cut off your advertising. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jun 24, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> It matters not now that you crossed your T's and dotted your I's...



I never eared this expression before. What does it means ?



lazersteve said:


> I wonder if ebay sent a spy into the forum?! :lol: :wink: :wink:
> If I didn't know any better I'd say someone is *trying* to cut off your advertising. :wink:



This would not even surprise me... But the other forum is scrap dead.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 24, 2007)

Noxx,

This means to do everything exactly by the book, so that not even a lawyer can find a loop hole!! :lol: 


Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jun 24, 2007)

Alright, I understand !

In french it's most likely to be: Mettre les points sur les i. (we don't talk about the T's lol)


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 24, 2007)

How you say that again. :shock: :shock: :shock: 
I bet you got a hell of an accent.

Ralph


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 24, 2007)

Ralph,

He said "To put the points on I".

Something just seems to get lost in the translation?!  

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 24, 2007)

Noxx,
Why not make a CD with info like other people have stolen from here and put on Ebay already. Sell that on Ebay, but also add that everything on the CD and more can be found here: link to this forum. with no shipping needed. That way you are selling something.
Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 24, 2007)

Now this is smart thinking. :idea: :idea: :idea: 
I love this place. Dam that is just amazing. Let me give you a big thumbs up. 

Do it like AOL does buy giving them CD's away at wal-mart or circuit city.
Do it like the video Professor. The C.D. is free, You only pay for the shipping.


Dam good idea.


Ralph


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 25, 2007)

afella said:


> Lazersteve,
> Where can I get this book at minimal cost(cheap)?



Afella, I noticed you ask steve about some books. Maybe some of these will help. :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=4722&highlight=#4722

Ralph


----------



## Shaul (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations to all on your extensive gold-related libraries. I am truly impressed and envious.

I have come across some of them as pdf downloads, not Ammen or Hoke but others like T.K. Rose 'The Metallurgy of Gold' etc.

Anyone interested, or in anything specific?

Shaul


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 12, 2008)

Shaul,

I'm interested in the T.K. Rose book.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 12, 2008)

Steve,
That is the one that NaNO3 started off the 
Google book search topic with. There is a 
link to save a pdf off that page.
Jim


----------



## Shaul (Jan 12, 2008)

Steve;

Here's the link: http://www.archive.org/details/metallurgyofgold00roserich

On the left side of the page, click the download you prefer, & save it where you want.

Shaul


----------



## Irons (Jan 12, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> I wonder which forum member turned you in for not having an active contest?
> 
> Anyone wanna fess up to the deed?
> 
> ...



I'm sure there are quite a few people and organizations that would have a financial or philosophical interest in seeing this site go away.

It's like the difference between proponents of open source software and super secret closed source for big bucks corporations and individuals.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 12, 2008)

Irons said:


> I'm sure there are quite a few people and organizations that would have a financial or philosophical interest in seeing this site go away.
> 
> It's like the difference between proponents of open source software and super secret closed source for big bucks corporations and individuals.




:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## blueduck (Jan 12, 2008)

Shaul said:


> Steve;
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.archive.org/details/metallurgyofgold00roserich
> 
> ...



wow look at the cyanide vats on page 10 of 616 of that book! just think if a company tried that now days..... the eco-terroists would be all over them.

and a nice search feature on that website is if you search for "Assay" a erson will find a few more books.... along with asome other parameters i expect my HD to be busy for a few days again..... shoot i pulled a barber manual and a a couple other books off that site a week or so ago, nevr thought about looking for chemistry books.

William


----------



## Shaul (Jan 13, 2008)

B-D;

If you liked that site, then check out: 'Digital Book Index'
http://www.digitalbookindex.org

You will need to register with them initially; for organization I just typed in 'Private Researcher'. That worked fine. 

One nice feature is being able to browse their subject listings.

Check out their Chemistry, Metallurgy and Mineralogy lists. Some things have download fees but there's still loads of other quality freebies.

Enjoy,

Shaul


----------



## ddrew (Feb 22, 2008)

Shaul said:


> Steve;
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.archive.org/details/metallurgyofgold00roserich
> Shaul



Greetings, Ya'all!

I'm a newbie here, and have been lurking for a while. Steve identified an exceptional resource - archive.org. I find that site very useful for their information resources, as well as the 'Way Back Machine'. That can be quite a stroll down memory lane for any early Netizens.

I have a favorite site gigapedia.org, that has an exceptional reference list, but you may get frustrated with their reference system to download sites like filefactory, rapidshare or others. They also require registration before you can even find the links, so register before you start digging too hard.

I also wanted to pass on kudos to the membership here and especially Steve for his exceptional site GoldRecovery.us. I can't wait for his new DVD to be released. If it is anything like his site, it'll be one awesome piece of work!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Drew. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks alot


----------

